
Lin and Larry Pardey - thunderbong
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lin_and_Larry_Pardey
======
thunderbong
Lin and Larry Pardey are sailors and writers, known for their small boat
sailing. The Pardeys have sailed over 200,000 miles together, circumnavigating
the world both east-about and west-about,[1] and have published numerous books
on sailing.

The Pardeys have sailed past all the great southern capes, including Cape
Horn. Larry, assisted by Lin, built the two boats they used for two
circumnavigations; both were under 30 feet and were designed by Lyle Hess.
Neither boat had an engine.

Also some amazing videos of them -

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rWY7bhaiAA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rWY7bhaiAA)

Interview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_khg0g5fao](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_khg0g5fao)

Playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL32CAC8B7893D97F1](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL32CAC8B7893D97F1)

